
Only 20 “utility” tokens have any utility - thisisit
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-10-23/only-one-in-10-tokens-is-in-use-following-initial-coin-offerings
======
airbreather
Pretty useless article, says one in ten and then does not even bother to list
them.

